# Is there a Chemical Reason why adding Sugar to Coffee ...



## Photobacterium (Dec 16, 2011)

*Is there a Chemical Reason why adding Sugar to Coffee keeps it from upsetting my stomach ?* - that was the full title I was going to put.

I was just curious. I notice that I am sensitive to coffee that doesn't have enough sugar. A cup of strong coffee with 3 heaping tablespoons of sugar will not upset my stomach.

But a cup of coffee with 2 1/2 heaping tablespoons, slightly sweet - that will upset my stomach - slightly.

Given that I am pouring the coffee into a reaction vessel (my stomach) that has some content of HCl, I was wondering if there is a chemical reason why adding the sugar to the mixture of dilute HCl & coffee makes a difference.

And why the threshold - why does 1/2 tablespoon make a difference ?


Just to fully explain the chemical mixture (my breakfast), I normally eat 4 pieces of wheat bread before drinking the coffee. 5 pieces of it's REALLY strong coffee like at Starbuck's.

EDIT - I just noticed the Bar & Grill Forum Sub-category - any chance of moving this post there ?


----------



## jimmydolittle (Dec 16, 2011)

What has this got to do with refining gold and silver?


----------



## slickdogg (Dec 16, 2011)

hmm... i would have thought adding more sugar would only further upset
your stomach


----------



## joem (Dec 16, 2011)

Maybe you are not adding enough sugar to precipitate the metals out of the food you eat in the HCl of your stomach. Try Kayo syrup instead of sugar, run around a bit to generate heat and collect and process the by product when it comes out in nitric acid with a cuurent from a 1.5 volt battery...
ok ok I've got nothing lol


----------



## glondor (Dec 16, 2011)

Joem, don't forget the filtering with the charmin plug.


----------



## joem (Dec 16, 2011)

glondor said:


> Joem, don't forget the filtering with the charmin plug.



Ha ha ha ....


----------



## Geo (Dec 16, 2011)

he could try to reclaim the gold from the waste product, other people has tried.


----------



## butcher (Dec 16, 2011)

I do not know about the chemical reaction of sugar (carbon) soothing your stomach, but now my stomach is hurting from laughing about filtering with a charmin plug.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 16, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 16, 2011)

ROFLMAS
You guys are bad :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Tom C.


----------



## Claudie (Dec 17, 2011)

jimmydolittle said:


> What has this got to do with refining gold and silver?



Well, you have to stay awake! All of those late nights in the shop can drag down on a guy.... :|


----------



## jimmydolittle (Dec 17, 2011)

Coffee dosen't keep me awake at night. Must be because I don't use sugar!


----------



## rusty (Dec 17, 2011)

I drink mine black, but it is a well known you can pick out the heroin addicts having coffee by the amount of sugar they pour into their cup.

Most addicts are found to be hypoglycemic. This condition may have existed before they started taking drugs.

Basically all drug addicts, whatever chemical they are using, are after serotonin, a chemical that the body produces from food sources and that makes them feel happy and content.

Addicts have a problem producing serotonin, and when they withdraw from drugs they get depressed, anxious, irritable and will return to drugs.

Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_does_sugar_curb_heroin_addicts_need_for_the_drug.


----------



## Geo (Dec 17, 2011)

if i drink even a small amount of coffee i will be burping coffee all day. i have always had acid reflux and even with the meds coffee has a terrible effect on me. i am very passionate about sweet tea though and will consume nearly a half gallon by myself in a days time which has no ill effects. i can assume its not the caffeine but rather the bean thats the problem. i do like the aroma of coffee and the taste as well but its just something i found at an early age that im best off to leave alone.


----------



## joem (Dec 18, 2011)

Geo said:


> if i drink even a small amount of coffee i will be burping coffee all day. i have always had acid reflux and even with the meds coffee has a terrible effect on me. i am very passionate about sweet tea though and will consume nearly a half gallon by myself in a days time which has no ill effects. i can assume its not the caffeine but rather the bean thats the problem. i do like the aroma of coffee and the taste as well but its just something i found at an early age that im best off to leave alone.



Same here, I just love the smell of a fresh bag of ground coffee but the taste is .... well not matter how much sugar or heroine I put in a cup ...it just won't go down.


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 18, 2011)

rusty said:


> I drink mine black, but it is a well known you can pick out the heroin addicts having coffee by the amount of sugar they pour into their cup.
> 
> Most addicts are found to be hypoglycemic. This condition may have existed before they started taking drugs.
> 
> ...





Well I can assure you I'm not on heroin but I add 1/2 cup of sugar to my largish (2 cups capacity?) mug of tea each time. Any less and it doesn't taste sweet to me. I did have some tongue damage from an electrical cord accident as a child and I like a lot of salt too, so perhaps I have a diminished number of taste buds? In general though I have no problems tasting any other subtle spices or flavorings. Strangely certain things like fudge are actually too sweet for my liking though?

I don't wish to hijack your thread, but what I always wondered about is that certain foods sometimes give me an immediate painful reaction on the roof of my mouth. When I take a bite of some fast-food hamburgers for example I have a burning sensation on the roof of my mouth and sudden painful lumps there. I've wondered if this is an allergy to some food ingredient, but I have no other allergies I know of. I believe I read something once years ago about certain people who had this problem specifically with McDonald's hamburgers? I'm really unsure now but believe the ingredient mentioned was Gum Tragacanth? Hmmm I just did a quick google search and this type of complaint is actually much more common than I thought. Some seem to think it's a gluten allergy, so maybe I answered my own question. I don't recall ever having it with ordinary bread though, only restaurant buns? I really can't say what other foods have triggered it either since I tend to ignore it most of the time.

macfixer01


----------



## Geo (Dec 18, 2011)

mac,

thats actually i pretty common ailment. i know two people personally that do the same thing, one of these poor fellows need only think about pizza and the glands in his mouth swell horribly. the doctors told him it was his salivary glands ( the ones that produce spit ) the thought of the spices makes the muscles under the skin contract and close the outlets to these glands. they told him they could fix the problem but it would require surgery. we havent spoken since his last visit and dont know what he decided to do but for this fellow it really would be a life changer as it seems to be very painful and very weird to look at when it happens (looks like he has the mumps in about a minute from normal to "oh my god").


----------



## jimmydolittle (Dec 18, 2011)

There are so many chemicals added to processed foods that people tend to have more health related problems. They (food processers) add stuff to keep their products on the shelf longer, and to make them taste better, even cause you to crave them. I consume as much organic food as I can. Costs more, but fewer trips to the Dr. I drink my coffee black as well.


----------

